Ask HN: What music you play when tackling a difficult programming problem? - yotamoron
======
phonebanshee
None. Music by it's very nature is designed to draw you into it's world. If
you want background nose, use background noise.

~~~
ktpsns
Absolutely second that. I never understand how people can concentrate with
their headphones listening to music. For me it is only helpful for recreation.

------
AndreFvchs
I'm listening mostly to ambient and instrumental music. MusicForPrograming has
a great selection of them: http ://musicforprogramming.net

------
Samon
Electro-house or hard trance. Something with a solid repetitive beat and
minimal to no lyrics (occasionally those lyrics may be in a foreign language).

------
Scarblac
Nick Cave's just released "Ghosteen" is perfect. Quiet, beautiful soundscapes.

------
aszantu
Nightcore white noise wardrums whatever is playing as long as it's not my
native language

